# and then there's this one...



## pzeiler (Apr 2, 2010)

again...just gaining knowledge..

Where would you use this GFI? I realize it would be used to GFI protect whatever you wanted downstream from that point, but how would you, or have you used this, and omitted an outlet? Or why not put a GFI outlet there as well?

Thx..


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm no electrician but I have seem then used when upgrading the panel in an old house that doesn't have ground wires. If I remember right each circuit when through one after the panel before connecting to the old wiring.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I use them to protect bubble tubs. Place the deadfront GFI in an accessible but out-of-sight spot (such as a closet).

I also use them outside a detached garage that has no mandoor. If you put the door operator on a GFI inside and it trips, you can't get in to reset it.

Also used to protect circuits in older homes with ungrounded circuits.. .. especially with panels that are obsolete.


----------



## pzeiler (Apr 2, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I use them to protect bubble tubs. Place the deadfront GFI in an accessible but out-of-sight spot (such as a closet).
> 
> I also use them outside a detached garage that has no mandoor. If you put the door operator on a GFI inside and it trips, you can't get in to reset it.
> 
> Also used to protect circuits in older homes with ungrounded circuits.. .. especially with panels that are obsolete.


"bubble tub"?? Whatchewmean? just air bubble bathtub?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

pzeiler said:


> "bubble tub"?? Whatchewmean? just air bubble bathtub?


Whirlypool. Jackoffuzi.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe when you have on a dedicated circuit a heater/exhaust fan close enough to the tub it needs a gfci?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Two different bathrooms, they protect the VFL that is in the shower. I also use them as 480 mentioned, for powered bathtubs. 

Why not through the receptacle, that is 20 amp small appliance circuit. These are on the lighting circuit. 

All of the heated floors I do, the GFI is built into the control.

Tom


----------



## pulpfiction32 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have used them when remolding a bathroom and the circuit is required 

to be GFCI but the panel is FPE or ZInsco and the homeowner doesnt want to pay for an upgrade on the service. just put a faceless gfi beside the panel and label what it controls


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

pulpfiction32 said:


> i have used them when remolding a bathroom and the circuit is required
> 
> to be gfci but the panel is fpe or zinsco and the homeowner doesnt want to pay for an upgrade on the service. Just put a faceless gfi beside the panel and label what it controls,* and make sure you inform the h o*.


f i f y.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

pzeiler said:


> again...just gaining knowledge..
> 
> Where would you use this GFI? I realize it would be used to GFI protect whatever you wanted downstream from that point, but how would you, or have you used this, and omitted an outlet? Or why not put a GFI outlet there as well?
> 
> Thx..


I use deadfronts frequently when it's best that nobody plug something in that isn't needed, but GFCI protection is needed on the circuit. What was your question?


----------



## GoldStarINC (Sep 25, 2013)

pzeiler said:


> "bubble tub"?? Whatchewmean? just air bubble bathtub?


Who watches the whatchewmean?


----------



## saynever (Jan 6, 2009)

pulpfiction32 said:


> to be GFCI but the panel is FPE or ZInsco and the homeowner doesnt want to pay for an upgrade on the service. just put a faceless gfi beside the panel and label what it controls


Is there a wire distance limitation with these?


----------



## jamesgr81 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Pool*

The GFCI device sans receptacle. It's used quite often to provide GFCI protection for exist pool underwater lighting, especially if it's required as a retrofit by state or local ordinance. 

Unfortunately, often the old light is so (electrically) leaky that the GFCI wont hold. So further repairs are in order. But, then again, that's the whole point of having the GFCI.


----------

